# Poachers Beware!



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

The penalties just got stiffer for illegal harvest of fish and game! 

http://www.wkyc.com/outdoors/news_article.aspx?storyid=84539


Remember...

1-800-POACHER


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Still needs to be stiffer in my opinion.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

It's better than it was though.


----------



## sparkywest28 (Feb 27, 2005)

maybe with the money they raise they can fix my car from the deer that hit me.i do like the trophy fines, maybe that will help with the lazy spot lighters.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I would like to see it even stiffer as well.

And am I the only one with bad experiences with the TIP and POACHER hotlines? I called and left a detailed message along with my name, phone #, etc about a guy we watched road shoot a 6pt with a shotgun during BOW season and didn't even get a response? We climbed down from our stands and followed the guy to his house where he not so indiscrimnately hung the deer in his backyard - blood trail blazing.

I wonder if it were a 200 inch buck if it would have made any difference - I think it just may have and the next time I'm going to do some serious exaggerating!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

I to am glad they did something,as others have said to bad it is not more!


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

this sounds nice, when was the last time you had a game warden ask you to see you license or game bag?


----------



## IndianEyeKiller (Feb 23, 2008)

Glad to see something finally.


----------



## Deadwood (Mar 22, 2005)

$2500.00 for a snake. You gotta be kidding.


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I hope they plan to do more to the so called less moderate who dont believe in cars ,electricity, or hunter orange,and hunting ethics !!!!! I have more trouble with them messin with treestands and poaching neighboring properties. But seem to be looked passed when they are turned in or reported.


----------



## IndianEyeKiller (Feb 23, 2008)

Deadwood said:


> $2500.00 for a snake. You gotta be kidding.


Could you claim self defense? lol


Kruggy1...Had a similar situation three years ago. Tree stand, cuddeback camera and Summit climbing sticks. Hard to believe who did it, but it was true.


----------



## rolland (Jan 8, 2008)

Last year my buddy called to report a guy who parked @ the old 7 mile inn (its renamed now dont know the new name) and walked right into meander hopping the fence not 10 feet from the sign. He was told they would get someone to swing by if they could, ty, goodby. He wasnt going to hunt all day but decided to hang out to see if anyone ever showed up. About 2 hours latter the guy tossed a doe over the fence draged it to his truck un tagged and took off. Noone ever showed. When he called back got the ansering machine, never heard back from him. 

IMO we need to add jail time, bigger fines, loss of hunting fishing licences. The people that poach are prob the same ones litte3ring our lakes, leaving dead boddies wherever and doing other such things. We always hear driving is a privlage when stoped for speeding I thing hunting fishing should also be a privlage not a right. 

If they wanted to raise my fishing/hunting licence fees and the extra $ was used to stop stuf like this I would be all for it.


----------



## Mutley (Mar 24, 2008)

lastv8 said:


> this sounds nice, when was the last time you had a game warden ask you to see you license or game bag?


I don't know if your just talking about hunting licenses...but my fishing license was last checked at Mazurik Access on August 23rd of 2007.


----------

